# White Stuff On My Wood



## Lacike (Apr 25, 2012)

hi. I need some advice. I have a planted aquarium with red bellys. i love them








here is my tank: 
http://tinypic.com/r/2ltolg9/6

and this is the stuff on my wood:
http://tinypic.com/r/xmjq6t/6

I would like to get rid of it because it doesnt look very good. hope it isnt anything that can hurt my fishes.

thanks for help and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

The only way to remove that is by removing the wood from your tank and physically scrubbing it to remove the white fungus. You will have to do this several times but eventually it will stop appearing.


----------



## basshead (Dec 11, 2012)

just get some goldie feeders.. they will eat it off


----------

